# E93 Spy pic



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

from Auto Motor und Sport, Issue 19, 09/01/2004


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Please note that this is a prototype with retractable roof a la MB SLK. :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Please note that this is a prototype with retractable roof a la MB SLK. :eeps:


Odd, I thought I read that BMW will not do retractable hardtops.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! My Eyes!!!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Guessing at the under-cladding, but it looks pretty damn sleek.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

When you say e93 do you mean 3 series coupe? Why the change in E# with the coupe? Isn't the current 3 series coupe, sedan, wagon etc all e46?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

hugh1850 said:


> When you say e93 do you mean 3 series coupe? Why the change in E# with the coupe? Isn't the current 3 series coupe, sedan, wagon etc all e46?


They started using separate numbers with the 7er, which is E65/66/67 depending on if it's SWB, LWB or Protection (I think). E61 is a E60 touring.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Please note that this is a prototype with retractable roof a la MB SLK. :eeps:


was about time.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hugh1850 said:


> When you say e93 do you mean 3 series coupe? Why the change in E# with the coupe? Isn't the current 3 series coupe, sedan, wagon etc all e46?


The coupe is (will be) E92. And as Kaz said the touring will be E91.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess that could be a retractable hardtop, but the pictures are too blurred to see the separation lines.

Anyway, that thing looks bloated even if it's under cladding.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

I want that body armor.

You think they'll sell it as an option?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

allaboutme said:


> I guess that could be a retractable hardtop, but the pictures are too blurred to see the separation lines.
> 
> Anyway, that thing looks bloated even if it's under cladding.


you can see the lines on the rear quarter panel area and the trunk where the trunk would be hinged aft of the car for the folding top. i'm guessing that the folding top will hinge somewhere at the b-pillar mark. the c-pillars may/could sink under and the part of the top around the b-pillar would fold and push out towards the back of the trunk.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I`d like to see better (clearer) pictures before passing judgement.... nice black paint makes just about *any* car look better....those Alpina-style wheels look like they`d be even suckier to clean than 135s....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Please note that this is a prototype with retractable roof a la MB SLK. :eeps:


wow, that's an awfully big roof to be retractable. can't be very good in terms of weight or trunk space. i too had thought i read somewhere that bmw was not going with the retractable hardtop, but maybe they've changed their minds? :dunno:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

nickeltong said:


> I want that body armor.
> 
> You think they'll sell it as an option?


I have that on my car...it's called non-body color bumpers.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

HW said:


> you can see the lines on the rear quarter panel area and the trunk where the trunk would be hinged aft of the car for the folding top. i'm guessing that the folding top will hinge somewhere at the b-pillar mark. the c-pillars may/could sink under and the part of the top around the b-pillar would fold and push out towards the back of the trunk.


I think those are just tape lines. Looks like regular cab with a hard top to me. :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> I think those are just tape lines. Looks like regular cab with a hard top to me. :dunno:


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=876340&postcount=2


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dusterbuster said:


> wow, that's an awfully big roof to be retractable. can't be very good in terms of weight or trunk space. i too had thought i read somewhere that bmw was not going with the retractable hardtop, but maybe they've changed their minds? :dunno:


 :eeps: 'vert mode for more rear wheel traction, top up for more understeer :eeps:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I suspect I'll be having nightmares about what's under that cladding... I shudder to think!


----------

